# Tarjeta de adquisición de datos



## alec_eiffel (Jul 7, 2011)

Saludos a todos. 

En estos ultimos días me ha interesado comprar una tarjeta de Adquisición de datos para aplicaciones de control. (Control, identificación de sistemas, etc.)

Sin embargo veo que la gran mayoría de las tarjetas son bastante caras. Mirando precios me encontré con las tarjetas USB de National Instruments y pedí una cotización para las NI USB-6008 y 6009. 
El precio es muy razonable respecto a todo lo demás que he visto ya que la más barata vale cerca de $2375 MX ≈ $203 USD. La diferencia entre ambas es la velocidad de adquisición y la resolución ya que la 6008 tiene resulución para entradas analógicas de 12 bits y la velocidad máxima es de 10 KS/s. En la 6009 es de 48 KS/s y 14 bits de resolución.

Alguien conoce una mejor opción? o será esta la mejor? alguno de ustedes tiene una tarjeta similar para que me de su opinión? (mas que nada por el precio, ya que las otras que he visto valen mas de $500 USD)

De antemano gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola:

Como experiencia personal en mis años de estudio, te dejo información de esta tarjeta:
Lab Jack, compatible con LabView:
http://labjack.com/


----------



## openDAQ (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, no se si será muy tarde para contestar a esto, pero me acabo de registrar, yo estoy trabajando con un equipo nuevo, open-daq y creo que puede ser lo que estas buscando.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2013)

Bienvenido al Foro !

Sólo está permitido reflotar temas viejos con información pertinente !

Saludos !


----------

